# Que es mejor 2.4 ghz vs fm rc



## nanci510 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola estoy por empezar un proyecto que trata de fabricar un robot de guerra, el cual pienso controlar a travez de radio frecencia utilizando los radios que se utilizan en el aeromodelismo, pero mi duda es acerca de que es mejor si utilizar un radio de 2.4 ghz o un FM de 72 mhz. 

Principalmente quiero saber cual es mejor en cuanto transferencia a traves de un medio ya que el receptor ira dentro del robot que tendra una carcasa de metal de alrededor de 1/4 o 1/2 de pulgada y no quiero que el robot empieze a fallar en plena batalla. En cuanto a la distancia de accion creo que unos 20 metros estaria bien.

Tambien si me suguieren alguna idea de control que no sean las que mencione seria bien aceptada, creo que quiero contemplar todas las posibilidades de como controlarlo antes de empezar a armar el robot ya que pienzo que el RC es el alma del robot y no quiero que falle. 

Espero me puedan ayudar o dar sugerencias.
Saludos!!


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 1, 2013)

nanci510 dijo:


> Hola estoy por empezar un proyecto que trata de fabricar un robot de guerra, el cual pienso controlar a travez de radio frecencia utilizando los radios que se utilizan en el aeromodelismo, pero mi duda es acerca de que es mejor si utilizar un radio de 2.4 ghz o un FM de 72 mhz.
> 
> Principalmente quiero saber cual es mejor en cuanto transferencia a traves de un medio ya que el receptor ira dentro del robot que tendra una carcasa de metal de alrededor de 1/4 o 1/2 de pulgada y no quiero que el robot empieze a fallar en plena batalla. En cuanto a la distancia de accion creo que unos 20 metros estaria bien.
> 
> ...



Hola... uses la frecuencia que uses la antena del receptor debe ir en la parte exterior a los blindajes metálicos ya que estos actúan obstaculizando la comunicación.
La frecuencia mas alta permite el envió de mas informacion en el mismo lapso de tiempo pero es absorbida con mayor facilidad por los obstáculos...con menores potencias se logra mas alcance y la antena tiene menores dimensiones físicas a igual ganancia. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## chclau (Abr 1, 2013)

Los RC de FM tienen casi nula inmunidad a interferencias, si alguien transmite en tu misma frecuencia se pierde el control. Los equipos en 2.4GHz trabajan con modulacion de spread spectrum que les da una inmunidad al ruido mucho mayor.

Por otro lado, y si no me equivoco, la atenuacion de espacio libre es mayor cuanto mayor es la frecuencia, o sea que a igual potencia de salida el alcance es en principio menor. Lo que hay que ver es si el hecho de trabajar en spread spectrum no permite en definitiva recibir a niveles de potencia mucho menores que en FM, y lograr mayor alcance.


----------



## nanci510 (Abr 2, 2013)

Hola y antes que nada gracias por ayudarme con mi proyecto.

Bueno segun lo que pude entender de las explicaciones es que utilizando FM lo que se gana es que la antena sea de dimenciones mas pequeñas y un alcance mayor, pero la señal es mas vulnerable a las interferencias. 
Y al utilizar 2.4GHz se gana en imunidad contra el ruido pero la señal tiende a ser absorvida por obstaculos.

Tomando en cuenta lo anterior creo que el 2.4GHz es un poco mejor para mi proyecto ya que lo primero que deseo evitar son las interferencias, lo unico que me confunde es: a que se refiere con que la informacion es absorvida por los obstaculos, afectaria mucho eso a mi proyecto?. 

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 2, 2013)

nanci510 dijo:


> Hola y antes que nada gracias por ayudarme con mi proyecto.
> 
> Bueno segun lo que pude entender de las explicaciones es que utilizando FM lo que se gana es que la antena sea de dimenciones mas pequeñas y un alcance mayor, pero la señal es mas vulnerable a las interferencias.
> Y al utilizar 2.4GHz se gana en imunidad contra el ruido pero la señal tiende a ser absorvida por obstaculos.
> ...



Respecto a su pregunta, siempre hay que tomar en cuenta la frecuencia de trabajo y la Absorcion por obstaculos... ¿que es esto? A mayor frecuencia, mayor es la absorción o perdida de señal que los objetos producen al interponerse entre medio del emisor y el receptor. 

En 2.4 GHz, las señales tienden a atenuarse debido a obstaculos tales como paredes, muebles, cemento y objetos voluminosos debido un tanto a la longitud de onda de éstas y sus propiedades (es por eso que las antenas que se usan en microondas, ejemplo 2.4 ghz en adelante, usan parábolas... las populares antenas parabolicas, debido a que es facil desviar y concentrar dichas señales hacia un punto o area determinada.)

Completamente contrario es lo que sucede con las frecuencias más bajas. En 27 MHz, frecuencia comun de radiocontroles, la atenuación por obstaculos es muchisimo menor y por tanto, más inmune a perderse la señal entre medio de objetos que se encuentren entre el transmisor y el receptor... pero además muchísimo más propensa a recibir interferencias debido a fuentes externas de señales como lo pueden ser otros radiocontroles, equipos de comunicacion de banda ciudadana o CB, ruido solar y de banda, entre otros.

Espero que haya quedado todo mas clarificado... 

Saludos!!


----------

